# String Variablen in Applet übernehmen



## TheTricker (14. Feb 2006)

Hallo zusammen, 

bin ziemlich blutiger Anfänger in Java, das mal voraus geschickt.
Jetzt zu meinem Problem:

Ich habe ein Programm geschrieben, dass ein Snooker Spieler begleitet und die Rechnugnen ausführt. Es ist ganz simpel und am Ende habe ich ein paar Variablen, die ich gerne vernünftig ausgeben würde. Also nicht in der Eingabekonsole sondern auf einer übersichtlichen Webpage, eben mit einem Applet falls das geht.

Im Moment nehme ich die Vorlage für ein Applet aus einem Buch (hab noch fast keine Ahnung) und ändere es ab.


Wie kann ich dem Applet die Variablen sichtbar machen oder gibt es eine andere Möglichkeit so etwas "schön" anzeigen zu lassen?


----------



## Beni (14. Feb 2006)

Du nimmst ein paar (J)Labels und übergibst den Text den du anzeigen willst mit "setText".
Die JLabels musst du natürlich zuerst der Oberfläche (dem Applet) hinzufügen.

Hier hat es ein paar Beispiele.


----------



## TheTricker (14. Feb 2006)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Ich weiß zwar noch nicht was Labels sind, aber ich werde es mal versuchen. Falls du noch mal 5 min Zeit hättest oder jemand anderes könnte er mir ja mal viell 2 Sätze mehr dazu schreiben, wer halt lust hat. Ansonsten melde ich mich wieder wenn ich gar nicht zurecht komme.


----------



## L-ectron-X (15. Feb 2006)

Label bzw. die Swing-Variante JLabel sind hauptsächlich dafür gedacht, Text darzustellen.
Ich habe mal für einen anderen Thread ein ganz simples Beispiel-Applet geschrieben:
http://people.freenet.de/java-forum/applets/thread_20614/
Das Ergebnis wird in einem Label dargestellt.


----------



## TheTricker (15. Feb 2006)

Das hört sich jetzt vielleicht komisch an, aber ich kann mit dem Programm noch nicht wirlich was anfangen. Ich werde mich jetzt mal durch die Label-Artikel meiner Bücher welzen..
Ein Label ist doch dazu da, ein "Lesezeichen" zu setzen und später wieder dorthin zurückzukehren oder nicht?


----------



## Beni (15. Feb 2006)

Nicht in diesem Zusammenhang. Hier ist mit Label die Klasse "java.awt.Label", bzw. "javax.swing.JLabel" gemeint. Und das ist eine Komponenten welche Text auf dem Bildschirm anzeigt.


----------



## TheTricker (15. Feb 2006)

Achso, Ok. Heißt das, ich muss praktisch ein Applet schreiben und dann JLabels einfügen?

Kann ich dann diesen JLabels Text aus anderen von mir erstellten Variablen zuweisen, wenn ja wie geht das?


----------



## MPW (15. Feb 2006)

Hm, also, ich weiss nicht, ob du schon den Unterschied zwischen Swing und AWT kennst, aber du kannst auf jeden Fall nicht beides mischen,

entweder JApplet mit JLabel
oder Applet mit Label

wuerde letzteres empfehlen, damit faengt man ueblicher Weise an...

edit: Ganz das mit dem Zuweisen ueberlesen:

```
Label l1 = new Label("DeinText");
//wenn du den dann spaeter aendern willst:
l1.setText("neuer Text");
```


----------



## TheTricker (15. Feb 2006)

Also gut, ich habe das jetzt so übernommen in mein Applet, aber es wird nicht angezeigt, muss ich das doch mit println ausgeben?
Seid mir nicht böse ich bin absolutes Greenhorn.


----------



## MPW (15. Feb 2006)

Hm, lies dir mal die ersten Zwei seiten in deinem Javabuch ueber AWT Programmierung druch, das dauert 10 min und wir ersparen uns hier eine Menge aerger, und du musst es sowieso lesen...

ja, du musst es adden:


```
add(l1);

evlt. noch setVisible(true);
```


----------



## L-ectron-X (16. Feb 2006)

Um ein Applet anzuzeigen wird niemals setVisible() aufgerufen.


----------



## TheTricker (16. Feb 2006)

Ok das war ja schonmal nicht schlecht. Danke bis hierhin...
Aber das ändert ja nichts an der Tatsache, dass  ich Variablen aus einer anderen von mir erstellten Klasse übernehmen muss. Wie funktioniert das?
Vererburng, nein, oder? Ich weiß nicht ob das mit dem Label was daran ändert.


----------



## L-ectron-X (16. Feb 2006)

Was meinst du mit "übernehmen"? In welchem Zusammenhang stehen die Klassen?
MPW hat Recht. Um die Zusammenhänge zu verstehen, solltest du mal ein Buch lesen.
z.B. kostenlos: http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/javainsel5/


----------



## TheTricker (16. Feb 2006)

Ja ich bin ja am Buch lesen. Habe mir nur zwischendurch dieses Projekt vergenommen. Ich beschäftige mich ja auch nebenher mit Büchern und will die Sprache hier gar nicht von euch erklärt haben. Aber ich versuche nochmal mein aktuelles Problem zu beschreiben.

Ich schreibe eine Klasse SnookerRechner, die die main() enthält. diese greift auf verschieden Unterklassen zu, wie z.B. Spieler.

Ich möchte nun erreichen, dass zuerst mein SnookerRechner in der Eingabekonsole abläuft und dann hätte ich gerne eine grafische Ausgabe auf dem Bildschirm mit den Variablen aus der SnookerRechner - Klasse z.B. Ist das möglich? wenn ja wie?


----------

